# oil filter



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

For you DIY guys Walmart has the Fram oil filter CH 10246 in stock @$6.44. Autozone and Advanced Auto $12.95 and they have to order. Not crazy about Fram, but first oil change @1260 miles can't make much difference.
P.S. Yes, I'm anal!


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Or... get a good AC Delco filter from the dealer for $8-$10...

I haven't used a FRAM filer since I had to rebuild the top end of a motorcycle I had, and pick cardboard pieces out of the hydraulic valve adjusters, and replace said valve adjusters that had been beat to crap by the check-balls not being able to close and allow them to hold any oil pressure... 

IMO, being particular about your vehicle and using FRAM filters is sort of mutually exclusive...

Mike


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Or... get a good AC Delco filter from the dealer for $8-$10...
> 
> I haven't used a FRAM filer since I had to rebuild the top end of a motorcycle I had, and pick cardboard pieces out of the hydraulic valve adjusters, and replace said valve adjusters that had been beat to crap by the check-balls not being able to close and allow them to hold any oil pressure...
> 
> ...


I agree. Not even if it was FREE would a Fram filter go on anything I own.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Tallboy said:


> I agree. Not even if it was FREE would a Fram filter go on anything I own.


 :iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have used fram for 20 years in all my cars and never had an engine failure plus the last two cars ran for a combined 550,000 miles without engine problems... who knows!!!


----------



## firstinlastout (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:


Me 4. Not a fan of Fram filters.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't used Fram filters since one burst on my '80 Celica GT fifty feet from the oil change spot. I got to the end of the street and the oil pressure light came on. Looked in the rearview mirror at the line of fresh Mobil 1 oil down the street. I have never spent less than $10 on an oil filter since. 

Jim


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I haven't used Fram filters since one burst on my '80 Celica GT fifty feet from the oil change spot. I got to the end of the street and the oil pressure light came on. Looked in the rearview mirror at the line of fresh Mobil 1 oil down the street. I have never spent less than $10 on an oil filter since.
> 
> Jim


I've been using Pure-1 (or AC Delco or Mobil 1, depending on what I could find) on everything for about 7 years, including my motorcycles... 

About half the time I send in a sample for oil analysis when using a Pure-1 filter, they say "We are not sure what oil filter you are using, but keep using it! Filtration is excellent!"

Mike


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I have used fram for 20 years in all my cars and never had an engine failure plus the last two cars ran for a combined 550,000 miles without engine problems... who knows!!!


I've exclusively used them on my previous vehicle and my wifes V6 mustang without any problem. Well over 200,000 miles between the two.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Sometimes you get bit, sometimes you don't... I got bit on the second (and last) one I purchased, and then when I called them about it, I was basically told by the lady on the phone that I couldn't prove it was their filter that caused it, because I fixed it and found the cardboard myself, instead of having a shop tear it down, and could have planted it... I was in college and was really only out time and an oil change, because I got the parts from my parts bike; so I chocked it up to a company to never support, ever again, and moved on with my life... I do still tell my story about it, though, when it comes up...

Some engines are more particular about having clean oil than others, too... Like engines with hydraulicly adjusted valves under overhead cams, and turbocharged engines... 

I can't speak for the specific filter in this vehicle, but Frams generally have had a very thin case (buddy had one get punctured by a flying rock a couple years ago, whereas I have a heck of a time pounding a screwdriver through a Pure-1 on the bike, to get it off), a low quality anti-drainback valve (so your engine starts nice and dry every morning), fewer peats (less area of filter material) than competition and stock, and a lower quality filter media that doesn't filter as well as stock, and not nearly as well as M1, Baldwin, Amsoil, and Pure-1...

Mike


----------



## unit (Jun 24, 2011)

The Cruze has a very different filter than older cars had. Only the paper element is replaced on the Cruze - the metal can is past history. The filter is replaced from the top of the engine similar to cars from the 40's and 50's. What old is new again!


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

unit said:


> The Cruze has a very different filter than older cars had. Only the paper element is replaced on the Cruze - the metal can is past history. The filter is replaced from the top of the engine similar to cars from the 40's and 50's. What old is new again!


Just sold my wifes 99 Olds Intrigue. Its 3.5 engine had the same type filter, a little smaller than the Cruze.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Fram filters suk -- I wouldn't put one one on my weedeater (if it had one) My recommendation? Buy a Wix or Purolator or any other decent filter like Mobil 1.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

OP....I did my last oil change with the Fram and QS Ultimate from Walmart for a total cost of $27 and will continue to do so until: I find something even cheaper or my car blows up.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd only use an AC Delco or a Wix/Napa Gold out of what is available. I believe both K&N and PURONE will have a filter out soon which are also very high quality filters. I don't trust Fram, their filters are not very high quality.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I've changed the oil in my Cruze once so far (at 3000 miles). I used a Fram because that's all I could find. The thing is made from some kind of paper for the filter element and the ends are some kind of plastic. I would really be curious how other filters are made. The Fram's filter media doesn't look to be much. Looks like it would be real easy for the paper part to disintegrate and go into the engine because there's not a wire basket to reinforce the filter. How are the other manufacturer's filters made?? :question:


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I will use AC Delco filters till 100,000 miles. Don't want GM to balk at any engine repairs.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

The majority of cars these days use a Cartridge style oil filter. The German manufacturers have been using them forever. They are not going to just fall apart.

Just buy the ACDelco Hengst made one from the dealer.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Gritts said:


> I've changed the oil in my Cruze once so far (at 3000 miles). I used a Fram because that's all I could find. The thing is made from some kind of paper for the filter element and the ends are some kind of plastic. I would really be curious how other filters are made. The Fram's filter media doesn't look to be much. Looks like it would be real easy for the paper part to disintegrate and go into the engine because there's not a wire basket to reinforce the filter. How are the other manufacturer's filters made?? :question:


They are all paper and plastic but the quality of the media varies by company. The 2 best choices right now are the Napa Gold/Wix filter (they are both made by wix) and the stock Delco.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the Germans love their paper cartridge filters. I've got an old Porsche Boxster and it has the same thing except it's a bottom mount. Wasn't this motor designed in Germany by Opel?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

The dealer I bought my Cruze from does oil changes for $11.95. I think I'll let them do it at that price.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I think the Germans love their paper cartridge filters. I've got an old Porsche Boxster and it has the same thing except it's a bottom mount. Wasn't this motor designed in Germany by Opel?


My sister-in-laws VW has the paper filter too. It threw me off a little the first time I changed it. I was looking for the can filter.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Gritts said:


> I've changed the oil in my Cruze once so far (at 3000 miles). I used a Fram because that's all I could find. The thing is made from some kind of paper for the filter element and the ends are some kind of plastic. I would really be curious how other filters are made. The Fram's filter media doesn't look to be much. Looks like it would be real easy for the paper part to disintegrate and go into the engine because there's not a wire basket to reinforce the filter. How are the other manufacturer's filters made?? :question:


 Didn't you compare it to the Delco filter you took out? Not a whole lot of difference to me. The Delco didn't have wire mesh either.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Didn't you compare it to the Delco filter you took out? Not a whole lot of difference to me. The Delco didn't have wire mesh either.


The original and the Fram filter looked the same--I thought other manufacturers might make a visibly better product. Neither the original nor the Fram filter impressed me as being much of a filter. I _suppose_ some organization like Consumer Reports tests these things and offers unbiased data.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

I was going to get a Fram filter but the parts guy at the dealership said it would void my warranty on the car so I just went with the AC Delco filter. I'm already fighting GM about getting parts of my car repainted under the basic warranty..search rock chips you'll know.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree on the AC Delco filter. I just bought one from a Chevy dealer for my ECO for $7.50. A few years ago - I was talking to an Alfa Romeo specialst regarding an oil filter for my 1988 Milano Verde. I was quite surprised when they told me that the AC Delco filter is the best and to stay away from Fram.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just stop at your dealer and use factory, mine cost me $3.87 or something like that after my discount, list was about $1 more, cant go wrong there, plus no worries about a warranty


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Crewz said:


> The dealer I bought my Cruze from does oil changes for $11.95. I think I'll let them do it at that price.


Bet he doesn't use OEM filter or Dexos oil for $11.95, if he does -- good deal !!

BTW, Wix filter for Cruze is made by Hengst in Germany - same as OEM


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Gritts said:


> The original and the Fram filter looked the same--I thought other manufacturers might make a visibly better product. Neither the original nor the Fram filter impressed me as being much of a filter. I _suppose_ some organization like Consumer Reports tests these things and offers unbiased data.


Had the same type filter on my '99 Olds Intrigue, just a tad smaller. Sold the car last week with 100K miles. Engine was still as good as new. Never burned a drop of oil. I used Mobil 1 and changed it twice a year.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

ironically Mobil 1 is probably the worst of the top tier brands. They consistently fall short of brands like Amsoil, Castrol, Valvoline and even pennzoil platinum I believe has higher ratings. Still a good oil, but there are better oils not riding on the coat tails of their name. I think my favorite oil Coup was when BP reached out and bitch slapped Royal purple.
http://http://www.imakenews.com/lng/e_article001398592.cfm?x=bfmW6PM,b1M25KBS


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Several years ago I read a study where popular brand oil filters were disassembled and studied. I wish I had a link to it...

Anyway, the Fram was far and away the worst filter inspected. I suggest avoiding them.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> ironically Mobil 1 is probably the worst of the top tier brands. They consistently fall short of brands like Amsoil, Castrol, Valvoline and even pennzoil platinum I believe has higher ratings. Still a good oil, but there are better oils not riding on the coat tails of their name. I think my favorite oil Coup was when BP reached out and bitch slapped Royal purple.
> http://http://www.imakenews.com/lng/e_article001398592.cfm?x=bfmW6PM,b1M25KBS


Did not know "top tier" applied to synethic oils. For years GM spec was 4718m. Mobil , Penzoil, Quaker State and others met the spec. Now its Dexos with GM,s name on the can. It's all a marketing ploy. My Vette's oil cap has the Mobil I symbol on it like so many others GM cars. I used whatever 4718M oil was on sale, but mostly Mobil 1.
I'm not sure what brand of Synethic you use makes much difference. I change my oil at least twice a year or 4000 miles. The DIC is sometimes at 70%. It cost me under $30 since I do it myself. Anal? maybe!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

My opinion (strictly OPINION)

Filters:
1. K&N
2. PurOne
3. Wix
4. Mobil 1
5. Bosch

Synthetic Oils:
1. Amsoil
2. Castrol Edge
3. Valvoline Syn Power
4. Pennzoil 
5. Mobil 1


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

c6vette said:


> Did not know "top tier" applied to synethic oils. For years GM spec was 4718m. Mobil , Penzoil, Quaker State and others met the spec. Now its Dexos with GM,s name on the can. It's all a marketing ploy. My Vette's oil cap has the Mobil I symbol on it like so many others GM cars. I used whatever 4718M oil was on sale, but mostly Mobil 1.
> I'm not sure what brand of Synethic you use makes much difference. I change my oil at least twice a year or 4000 miles. The DIC is sometimes at 70%. It cost me under $30 since I do it myself. Anal? maybe!


Top tier may not be the appropriate verbage, but they do get ranked by API and about 6 years ago Mobil 1 got bumped out of the "Full Synthetic" rankings for not meeting the testing requirements from the API (I believe it was not made from Group IV stock), I'll see if I can find the write up, I believe this year (maybe already?) Mobil 1 is releasing a new formula that meets the specs from the API (uses Group V base stock). But you are correct in the marketing. Tell enough people it is the best and they believe, like stamping "Shelby" on a near 2 ton Mustang. Retards will pay $20K over a $50K list price because it says Shelby to gain a tenth of a second in acceleration over a stock 5.0 GT that costs $30K


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

HSR said:


> I was going to get a Fram filter but the parts guy at the dealership said it would void my warranty on the car so I just went with the AC Delco filter.


 :signs053:


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I have used fram for 20 years in all my cars and never had an engine failure plus the last two cars ran for a combined 550,000 miles without engine problems... who knows!!!


 
I'm 63 and have used Fram filters all my life and never had a problem.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

doc03 said:


> I'm 63 and have used Fram filters all my life and never had a problem.


Wow grandpa, tell me some more cool stories about back in your day...


LOL, I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

feh said:


> Several years ago I read a study where popular brand oil filters were disassembled and studied. I wish I had a link to it...
> 
> Anyway, the Fram was far and away the worst filter inspected. I suggest avoiding them.


Bob the oil guy, or something like that. 

But, Google knows all, and there is now an updated version online.

GM Truck Central Oil Filter Study 

The original is now archived. Engine Oil Filter Study


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Or... get a good AC Delco filter from the dealer for $8-$10...
> 
> I haven't used a FRAM filer since I had to rebuild the top end of a motorcycle I had, and pick cardboard pieces out of the hydraulic valve adjusters, and replace said valve adjusters that had been beat to crap by the check-balls not being able to close and allow them to hold any oil pressure...
> 
> ...


So if the original filter was AC Delco.. My fram replacement had more pleats equals more surface area to filter and looked better in quality.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 2.2ecotec in a 2004 cavalier, it also uses a similar style filter. I have used cheap filters in the past & I noticed when I change my filter the next time the filter is all collapsed on itself! The AC filter does not do this. I have compared about a dozen different brands & all are designed slightly differently. The AC delco filter was by far the best(the edges of paper are glued on the ends so it is less likely to collapse).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does the cruze's oil filter have a specific part number to look up when shopping for one?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Which oil filter is best for the Cruze? Does the answer change if you are using a full synthetic oil? Also has any one heard of or have experience with 'Hastings' oil filters? From what I heard they are the company that makes the Amsoil oil filters or something like that? I found this graph (link below) regarding different oil filter quality and thats why I specifically asked about the 'Hastings' oil filters. 

What are you guys using and with what results? Thanks!

http://media.merchantcircle.com/11962359/amsoil-oil-filter-graph_full.jpeg


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Which oil filter is best for the Cruze? Does the answer change if you are using a full synthetic oil? Also has any one heard of or have experience with 'Hastings' oil filters? From what I heard they are the company that makes the Amsoil oil filters or something like that? I found this graph (link below) regarding different oil filter quality and thats why I specifically asked about the 'Hastings' oil filters.
> 
> What are you guys using and with what results? Thanks!
> 
> http://media.merchantcircle.com/11962359/amsoil-oil-filter-graph_full.jpeg


Since I do my own oil changes with concerns about warranty coverage, used strictly AC Delco filters PF2257G, GM#93185674. Ordered a pack of six from rockauto.com, just click on Chevrolet, Cruze, and year. Had the best price I could find anywhere, average price with shipping was under 5 bucks.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A few months back I picked up 3 Delco's on Ebay for $12.50 shipped.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally found Purolator filters at Pep Boys $13 each! Looked one over and it said made in China on it.

Don't think a Fram would be any worse in quality.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Purolators sell at Advance (down in NC, anyway) for about $10 each. 

I used a Fram before, and after 8,000 miles and some change, it still looked ok when I took it out. It was rated OK as a filter by "experts" too. I've used their spin-on filters before and they're some of the cheapest crap you'll ever see.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

I picked up a Fram and compared it to the Purolator. Looks the same and same construction. With the can filters Fram has cardboard ends not steel. With these insert type filters quality looks the same. Looks the same as pics of Wix and AC/Delco filters also.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting stuff. My first 10 oil changes are free so I don't have any worries at the moment but I always used K&N cans before. Not for high quality but rather for the nut on the end making replacement so very easy. Never had a problem or particularly bad oil. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> Or... get a good AC Delco filter from the dealer for $8-$10...
> 
> I haven't used a FRAM filer since I had to rebuild the top end of a motorcycle I had, and pick cardboard pieces out of the hydraulic valve adjusters, and replace said valve adjusters that had been beat to crap by the check-balls not being able to close and allow them to hold any oil pressure...
> 
> ...


I just changed my Cruze oil for the first time at 3500mi and the bottom part of the filter looked like it was disintegrated somewhat. A Fram was the only brand filter readily available. Don't know who makes the factory filter but I hope the Fram holds up better because it will go for at least 5000 mi.


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Just ordered 4 Wix filters from Rockauto, $6.10 each, $2.78 shipping. Comes out to just under $7 each.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

13Cruze said:


> Just ordered 4 Wix filters from Rockauto, $6.10 each, $2.78 shipping. Comes out to just under $7 each.


I highly recommend this option. I ordered 10 when I did and used the 5% off coupon and made shipping almost free. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Ac delco oil filters 4.42 at rockauto... That's where I get mine


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jonnyukon said:


> Ac delco oil filters 4.42 at rockauto... That's where I get mine
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Does anyone know what those are made of? I thought GM went with a cheap e-core design a few years back. Not sure if these are any better. They keep changing it up. 

Paper media filters really aren't designed to go more than 6 months before they start degrading. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

been using fram and used filter looks ok when changing. No crushing or coming apart. Does it matter its says "made in USA"?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I've always used STP filters with no issues and they're readily available in most auto stores at a decent price. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jonnyukon said:


> Ac delco oil filters 4.42 at rockauto... That's where I get mine
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





AutumnCruzeRS said:


> been using fram and used filter looks ok when changing. No crushing or coming apart. Does it matter its says "made in USA"?





KOBALT said:


> I've always used STP filters with no issues and they're readily available in most auto stores at a decent price.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3


I just cheked into it. ACDELCO, and STP are both a cheap, low quality ecore filters made by Champion Labs. 

The FRAM is a Honeywell filter. Better than an ecore filter, but there are better options out there. 

Source:
Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources
Opinions and Recommendations - Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought the OEM AC Delco was a rebadged Hengst? As far as I had heard on here, the OEM AC Delco was one of the best.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I thought the OEM AC Delco was a rebadged Hengst? As far as I had heard on here, the OEM AC Delco was one of the best.


I haven't heard any discussion about the acdelco filter being of exceptional quality. I'll look into it a bit more to see if they changed from the ecore design again, but at their price point, I wouldn't hold my breath about them using a synthetic media. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Wix (likely does) and AC Delco (definitely) merely re-box Hengst filters for our car since Hengst is more an OEM supplier than an aftermarket parts maker.





CW_ said:


> The AC Delco, as well as some aftermarket filters appear to be Hengst E611H, made either in the US or Germany. The AC one gas a GM logo on the plastic, but other than that it looks the same as the other reboxed Hengst filters.


I also have the AC Delco filters, and they look just like the Hengst, Wix, and all say made in the USA.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I also have the AC Delco filters, and they look just like the Hengst, Wix, and all say made in the USA.


That confirms it pretty well then. I feel a lot more confident about our cars knowing GM doesn't put crap filters in them. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

More lies and downright lies at that. Cruze manual says only the piece of paper oil filter is used to save the environment and cheap, but yet cost four times as much at the local stores than a screw in can costs.

Another lie was in the SUV shop manuals on that central manual fuel injection for economy. A piece of plastic, single injector with a built in fuel regulator with cheap plastic hoses to each cylinder. If just one piece of plastic was broken, had to buy the entire kit only from your dealer for 750 bucks. This was before all the new inflation we had.

Manual said far more inexpensive than using sequential metal injectors, but a set of six new ones was only 200 bucks and never had to replace those yet because they can be cleaned. But what to you do with a piece of plastic that is shattered into a thousand pieces?

My old 1938 Ford tractor use a paper only filter, just saying, this is NOT a new idea, but even at my Ford farm tractor dealer, only cost around 75 cents for a new one, where the newer screw in type were at least a couple of bucks.

Also seen these aftermarket filters at Walmart for $12.95, what a rip off for a piece of paper!

That bit in the Cruse owners manual is a blatant lie, why do we put up with this?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> More lies and downright lies at that. Cruze manual says only the piece of paper oil filter is used to save the environment and cheap, but yet cost four times as much at the local stores than a screw in can costs.
> 
> Another lie was in the SUV shop manuals on that central manual fuel injection for economy. A piece of plastic, single injector with a built in fuel regulator with cheap plastic hoses to each cylinder. If just one piece of plastic was broken, had to buy the entire kit only from your dealer for 750 bucks. This was before all the new inflation we had.
> 
> ...


Like anything else it is the convenience. of not having the mess that comes with removing a spin on filter. I has been that way since I remember with my 2.2 filters That was started back in 2002. I end up buying oil and filters together @ 16 for my wifes car with the 2.2. No such luck with the Cruze tho. I do have a AC Delco supplier that a friend that can go there and buy the filter for @4.50 and the oil for about the same @4.50 qt. I still have an oil change left over from oil and filter bought for my 2011 just before it was totaled. The first 2 changes were the freebees from my dealer. The just sent me a flier for $40 for a oil change and tire rotation. I have 17000 miles on the car. I service @ 6000 miles since most all is city driving and the dealer incentive for free tires with continual server at the dealership. So far it has only been oil changes and 2 of those were free. Walmart where I live is @ 6 for the filter I think the biggest ripoff is the oil.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> More lies and downright lies at that. Cruze manual says only the piece of paper oil filter is used to save the environment and cheap, but yet cost four times as much at the local stores than a screw in can costs.
> 
> Another lie was in the SUV shop manuals on that central manual fuel injection for economy. A piece of plastic, single injector with a built in fuel regulator with cheap plastic hoses to each cylinder. If just one piece of plastic was broken, had to buy the entire kit only from your dealer for 750 bucks. This was before all the new inflation we had.
> 
> ...


Yeah my Mazda 6 filter and 2 o rings was cheaper than the Cruze. I would buy 4 filters from the dealership and be set for like a year or so. Most expensive Fram I came across was the OEM rebadged blue filters Subaru went to from the black JDM ones. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The OEM AC Delco and also Wix are on rockauto.com for cheaper than I've ever paid for spin on filters.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Isnt this why we have the engine shield recall. I wouldnt say its any less mess with this filter style Patman.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Isnt this why we have the engine shield recall. I wouldnt say its any less mess with this filter style Patman.


Ha, spilled four drops, had to wipe those clean, second time with experience, zero.

When GM told me I had to have my shield butchered up by them, just responded, if you do, I want my money back for my Cruze. Then they sent me a letter stating I didn't have to, is a volunteer recall. Shield is already peppered with 1 1/4" seep holes, but they missed a couple of low spots. So I dug out my 1 1/4" hole saw and added a couple of holes, no more low spots.

It's their stupid mistake, not mine, in the Ecotec 2.2L the intake manifold is in the front as is the oil filter. But in the 1.4L moved the intake manifold to the rear and should have moved the oil filter at the same time.

With a sloppy job of changing the oil filter will still spill oil on that red hot turbo, how is butchering up the shield going to solve that? Just got a duh? For an answer.

Still tees me off whenever I think about this. In the 2.2L engine, the oil filter canister was vertical, in the 1.4L at a leftward angle, so have to hold a rag on that side before pulling it out. I do loosen the cap first, no drips, but air can get in, then drain the crankcase, take a break, then the cavity is close to bone dry. But still clean that up with a clean rag and waste a cup of oil to flush it out.


----------

